# HCG how to use ?



## HardCharger_84 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have 5000 iu of HCG. How do i mix it ? and how do I use it ? Do i just mix all of the liquad in with the powder ? and if i want to inject it at 250 iu a week is that the same as 2.5 iu on my needles ? Sorry I know the questions seem a little dumb or vague if u need more info just ask thanks for the help


----------



## Life (Dec 6, 2010)

You want to inject the liquid it came with into the HCG (Powder), let it sit for a second then pull it back out and put it into a 10ml bottle. If you want 250ui a week then 250ui/cc would be best. 

You want to get some bacteriostatic water (Some of the sponsors carry it). To get 250ui/cc you would put another 19ml in with the HCG. That will give you 250ui/cc. Or you can add 9ml and get 500ui/cc. 

But if you want to do it without getting any bw, you would want 1/20 of a cc. w/e that is on your syringe. Personally its a lot easier if you add bw.


----------



## HardCharger_84 (Dec 6, 2010)

OMG thats a bunch of shit i have to do lol. I was hoping for something easer like pulling back a pin and letting it go. o well i have bac water so i think ill do the 500ui a week cause then ill have more water left over for my hgh um so basically after i mix it pull it all out put if in a 10ml bottle then put 9 ml of bac water, which a ml is equal to a cc right ? then i inject it with my insulin needle or a different needle and where do i inject it stomach or ass ??


----------



## Life (Dec 6, 2010)

Well you can just do half a cc and get 250ui. But I would suggest you go with 500/wk and split the dosage into two days. 

But yeah after you mix the HCG up inject that into a bottle and then put the other 9ml in.

1ml = 1cc yeah

You inject sub-q with an insulin needle. You pinch some fat to the left or right of your naval and pin at a 45 degree angle into the fat. I let mine sit for a minute after I inject, sometimes some of it can spurt back out at you..

spotinjections.com


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 6, 2010)

I have never used HCG before on any of my cycles either. I've been reading up on it but I'm curious to know if it is possible to inject HCG with only the sterile solvent that it comes with or if it is mandatory/recommended to aquire more bac?


----------



## underscore (Dec 6, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> I have never used HCG before on any of my cycles either. I've been reading up on it but I'm curious to know if it is possible to inject HCG with only the sterile solvent that it comes with or if it is mandatory/recommended to aquire more bac?



 I've used the solvent and I've used BAC water. The solvent that comes with HCG can be different depending on brands. Most of them come with sterile water with 0.9% m/v sodium chloride. I prefer BAC water, mainly because I use more than 1ml of the solvent it comes with and it is a bacteriostatic preservative if you intend to refrigerate your HCG for the 30 or so.  I also use 2ml of BAC water to 5,000iu of HCG. This lets me use 10iu's to get my 250 2x a week. I feel its the right volume for my tastes.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 6, 2010)

Its all simple math really. However much BAC water you add to the 5000iu of HCG is how many iu's per ml's you get. You add 5000iu to 5ml you get 1000iu for every 1ml. To get 500iu you only inject 0.5ml. For 250iu it is 0.25ml. 

I use 2.5ml for 5000iu. This is 2000iu per 1ml. 1000iu for 0.5ml. 500iu for 0.25ml. I inject 0.125ml to get 250iu. Less liquid to inject. 

Its all just personal preference and 5th grade math!!!


----------



## Life (Dec 6, 2010)

You can leave it like you got it and just pinning .1ml will give you 500ui. (Assuming you had 5000ui to start with). More BW = more accurate is all.


----------



## HardCharger_84 (Dec 6, 2010)

well simple math for some peeps is not simple math for others. If its a 5th grade math level i am prob around pre school then lol. Math is not my fav subject.....  But thanks for all the help guys


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 7, 2010)

HardCharger_84 said:


> well simple math for some peeps is not simple math for others. If its a 5th grade math level i am prob around pre school then lol. Math is not my fav subject.....  But thanks for all the help guys



That's why God invented calculators!


----------



## HardCharger_84 (Dec 7, 2010)

correct me if im wrong, but so basically i take the powder and the solution it came with and mix it together then mix another 9cc or mls of bac water which will make a total of 10cc with the solution i would of already of mixed and with that each injection with my inslin needle is 500 iu ?? at where on the needle is it 500 2.5 ?


----------



## Life (Dec 7, 2010)

It is at 500 @ 1ml or 1cc


----------

